# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  DC-Phoenix v112 update! Old flash option for stable process

## mohamed73

DC-Phoenix v112 update  *Old flash option* - usable for old mobiles with *HiSilicon Kirin960 & Kirin659*  processors. This gives stability and flashing error avoidance, whereas  using current standard method gives mid-flash error, software hang,  stuck problems.   *Fixed Unknown error connecting to server bug*, which occurred during flash attempt when user did not have enough credits for service to be initiated successfully.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## tayakit

thank you very much

----------


## waelstar

شكراً لك بارك الله فيك

----------

